# *do u have some advice for staying in school/managing i.b.s better?*



## out_of_luck (Jan 11, 2005)

*hi.I've been suffering from I.B.S. for about 4 and a half years now.







and i have missed A LOT of school.i think one year i almost missed a little over 100 days of school!







Im desperate for some advice right now.I have been to about 9 docters but all they do is put me on different types of medication.*Right now im taking Dicetel*i have to finish about 2 prescriptions.







but sofar so help.i've been away from school for 1 and a half weeks now.Im in SuPeR pain and i can't concentrate ### school or anything!*I've tried different types of excersises,Herb remedies etc.*but nothing seems to help.I would really appreciate it if you guyz on this i.b.s. site will give me some advice.Life seems so pointless now,everyday i wake up,eat breakfast,go to the washroom like 8-12 times,and my i.b.s. pains are the worst in the morning and night-time.im so sad.....







so please please please reply back and give me some advice that will help me with my I.B.S.*Or add/e-mail me at lightning_girl_18###hotmail.com.*Thx so much*bye


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

aww poor Spiffy!!!!!!!! I'ce missed some. I'd recomend stiking to one medicine fo a while. What helps me deel w. my pain is excersises I learned from Hypnotheropy. It helps the spasms (what causes the pain) to leave because you relax the muscles. I get bad pain in the morning and at bed time too. Um...... Peperment Altoids help my stomach but bother my acid reflux.... You can try those if you don't have something like that. I use thermacare mestruel cramp size heat patches. They fit perfectly under the chothes! Did you try something like a high fiber/ low fiber diet?


----------



## Audioslave626 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey spiffy. I wish I could give you some advice but im missing alot of school too. All I can say is your not alone and im here for you


----------



## out_of_luck (Jan 11, 2005)

hey guyz.Thx so much for ur advice







.and smiley,i did try high fiber diet but it didn't help me ### all.







im gonna take a sucros breathing test next week though,altbough my docter doesn't think it will help







.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Spiffy and all - and welcome...







I'm a mom and have two teens - I had really bad IBS also, and found some help with someone who also has great success with young people - after diets, fiber, and all the meds didn't help. Take a peek at my forum below for more info, and also this site: www.ibsaudioprogram100.com - which is a program you can do at home. The author is from England, and he has worked with young teens and kids with very bad IBS - one child he worked with missed two years of school from IBS, and now is back on track and doing fine!Feel free to ask me anything - I had IBS so bad that I could hardly leave the house - the gastros gave up on me - this was the best thing that helped. Take care... ~ Marilyn


----------

